# Hot chocolate



## Marcus2royal (Apr 3, 2021)

I managed to make gorgeous hot chocolate using the steam wand on my BP. Mix an amount of green and blacks or your favourite chocolate with your milk choice( I love oat milk especially Oatly Barista Edition) in the milk jug, then fill to just below the spout and place the steam wand in the liquid for about 30-40 seconds. Swirl around and pour, drink and enjoy. Anyone else tried this ?


----------

